# Jersualem Donkey Info



## WV_RoyalWhite (Nov 17, 2010)

My wife and I are interested in a couple of gelding jersusalem donkeys 4 & 5 years old.  We have never owned horses or donkeys so we are new to this.  We are looking to have them be protective of our sheep and also for companionship.  

How much feed do we need to give them?  Do they require shoeing like horses?  Do they need shelter?  Are they good for beginners?  What should we look for when we go and visit them?   Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## vealecreek (Nov 17, 2010)

I breed and raise donkeys and am not sure what you mean by Jerusalem donkeys.  Donkeycome in miniature, standard, and mammoths.  They don't wear shoes, their hooves are different from horses hooves but they do need to be trimmed every 8 weeks or so.
They only require grass hay, no grain fo geldings, they can get fat easily.  Do not get minis for any type of livestock protection.  They are too small!  Try looking up American Donkey and Mule Society at www.lovelongears.com  Their site can answer alot of questions for you.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Nov 17, 2010)

Please resist the urge to keep the donkeys pleasantly plump. Most animal owners pride themselves on fat animals, but it is not good for donkeys. They will suffer from liver problems, kidney problems, founder, cushings, colic and other issues.

In the wild, donkeys live in very arid areas and survive quite nicely on scrub and thistles. A small amount of hay twice a day is more than fine.

A Jerusalem donkey would be from the Middle East, right?


----------



## WV_RoyalWhite (Nov 17, 2010)

I've done some research today and a Jerusalem Donkey is just a nickname for a donkey with the black stripe running down the back and across the shoulders forming a cross.  Tradition states the donkey got the cross after they carried jesus into jerusalem.  Basically its a standard donkey.


----------



## vealecreek (Nov 18, 2010)

Basically all minis and standards have the cross on the back.  There are some that are solid black with the cross not apparent but may be there underlying.  The minis are not from the middle east but were imported from Italy, specifically Sicily and Sardinia during the early 1900s.  In the 1970's Italy stopped allowing exportation.  The standard donkeys we have here are from the America West.  The mammoth jackstock were first introduced by George Washington and Henry Clay by gift and purchase of European stock from Spain, France and Italy. They began breding these with horses to develop the large agricultural mule we know today.  The rest is history!  BTW, my mammoths do not have the cross!


----------

